# RuddeDogg's recipe book



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

RuddeDogg,

I hope the IT people don't ban this site on your network, otherwise you won't be able to punch in recipes from work!

I think the last four pages have you as the threadstarter! And not a single one that has spam as the main ingredient.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I do......*

Alot posting from work and from home.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> RuddeDogg,
> 
> I hope the IT people don't ban this site on your network, otherwise you won't be able to punch in recipes from work!
> 
> I think the last four pages have you as the threadstarter! And not a single one that has spam as the main ingredient.




never fails


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

never thought about spam having a double entendre there.

I was referring to Islander cuisine.

Spamwich, had one for breakfast this morning.


----------

